# Mossberg 500 extractor problems



## polarbaird (Jun 28, 2005)

Help - I have one of those Mossberg 500 pump models which was supposedly a military issue (has a "US" in the serial number). Anyway, if I shoot a heavy game load thru it, it cycles fine, but as soon as I try to shoot a magnum buckshot load every other shell fails to extract when I pull back the pump. Any ideas? Thanks!!


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

First thing, get a ss chamber brush, use a section of rod in your drill, flood with solvent and polish the chamber(you can also wrap some 0000 steel wool on the brush). Remove the extractors and clean all the dirt form the spring and the recess in the breech block. If that doesn't work you need new extractors and springs.


----------

